# This osprey cam is fantastic!



## Globalti (15 May 2020)

I'm really enjoying the Loch Arkaig osprey cam. This morning I watched the male arrive and take over nest duties while the female flew off to get some coffee and a haggis burger. Right now the male seems to be doing a bit of DIY around the nest while keeping their three little speckled brown eggs warm.

https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/trees-woods-and-wildlife/osprey-cam/


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> I'm really enjoying the Loch Arkaig osprey cam. This morning I watched the male arrive and take over nest duties while the female flew off to get some coffee and a haggis burger. Right now the male seems to be doing a bit of DIY around the nest while keeping their three little speckled brown eggs warm.
> 
> https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/trees-woods-and-wildlife/osprey-cam/


Wow............good quality too. Thanks for that.


----------

